# what&#039;s popping in NEO?



## akronite (Apr 23, 2015)

New to this site from Summit County. Went out today in several areas but nothing spotted, was hoping to at least see something small to come back to. Has anyone else in the northern region had luck yet?


----------



## cooley (Aug 24, 2014)

Nothing so far checked several spots I'm in Trumbull Co. Did find a few false ones 36 here today!


----------



## akronite (Apr 23, 2015)

36...way more than a few.lol. Temps go back up Wednesday and hopefully gets things growing


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Cooley

Just out of curiosity where do you usually find your falses? Terrain, soil, trees etc.


----------



## cooley (Aug 24, 2014)

I found the ones this year around dead elm an tulip tree They were the gyromitra but have found verpas around tulip mostly they are a little harder for some to tell but the stem has a cotton fiber and the main part of the shroom is not pitted it looks wavy. Some say they eat them but I won't nor would never recommend it! As far as soil I guess I never really paid attention but the 3 trees I have seen false ones are elm, ash and tulip!


----------



## lilmer1 (Apr 3, 2013)

Usually falsies grow in the same conditions. I have seen quite a few so far this year. I am in the page lakes area and I have found one small gray so far. That was two days ago. I'm going back today to see if it has grown any or if the cold killed it..


----------

